

For My Brother: A game about becoming a monster to protect somebody you love. - bluehat

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;859254890&#x2F;for-my-brother
======
anateus
Looks good but I think you meant to submit this as a link :/ I wonder if the
mods can correct this.

~~~
dang
I only just saw this and with the time decay on posts it's too late to do
much. The submitter's welcome to repost it with the url, though.

------
CeilingCatProft
It looks awesome and is based on a concept I have never seen before in
videogames.

~~~
bluehat
Yeah I think people aren't pushing art styles in sidescrollers way hard
enough. They're all weird vague pixel art things.

------
reso
This looks really good. Best of luck!

------
gadders
Looks really cool!

